# Can someone tell me What are the best diapers in 2017 ?



## EllaNaylor (May 18, 2017)

Nice to see everyone.
I'm Ella from TX. I'm a First-time Mom and Preparing some things for my Baby. I have seen 3 famous brands Pampers, Huggies and Bamboo Diapers. Which is the best ?
Does anyone have any experience in choosing Diapers ?
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Melissa VR (May 22, 2017)

I really disliked pampers when my baby was a newborn, the little flaps hurt his little tubby baby legs. I really like huggies, they don't cause a rash and they absorb better!


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

They are all kind of similar I think, some of it depends of the shape and size of body you are trying to fit, your budget, where you shop regularly, whether you want something "greener and more natural" etc. There are usually a lot of coupons floating around. I used a lot of drugstore brand ones because I was on a low budget, mixed with cloth. I don't know if diapers cause rashes, but diet, sensitivity of skin and how long they sit in a wet/dirty diaper are big factors, also the added ingredients in wipes can bother some kids. I don't know if we were lucky but my son never had major rashes. The disposables can hold a lot so I've seen some parents leave their kids in the same diaper for far too long because you can.


----------



## mary32882 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello, cloth diapers are best for baby which help to less diaper rash and are also less expensive . I like "BumGenious" brand.


----------



## Klynn22 (Nov 14, 2017)

I prefer pampers especially coz they are light in weight and yet absorb very well..i find huggies too bulky..


----------



## joyce.hingis (Nov 24, 2017)

*Best Diapers in 2017*


Pampers Swaddlers Diapers
Huggies Snug & Dry Diapers
Pampers Cruisers Diapers
Huggies Little Movers Diapers


----------



## Natalia Zakomirna (Nov 19, 2017)

It depends on child. Pampers for us were the best, but some moms say that Huggies are much better. Your child will show you.


----------



## anacurtis (Dec 19, 2017)

I have been only using Huggies since 2010, I now have 2 kids.


----------



## StacySouth (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes, it depends on your child. Some may be ok with pampers and some may not. But for me, pampers and huggies are both ok.


----------



## ajpense (Dec 8, 2011)

Bamboo is preferable. Look at Tots for Bots Diapers. They stay super soft wash after wash and their site says bamboo absorbs moisture 70% faster than cotton. They are also super easy to use and will save you a ton of money on disposables


----------



## naomi_w (Sep 27, 2017)

I prefer Pampers brand especially the Pampers Swaddlers Overnight Diapers product because it has a color-changing wetness indicator, you'll know when it's time for a change.


----------

